# Job in dubai airport-info required



## wadicools (Aug 31, 2008)

Dear members,

I recently got offer in dubai airport and was placed in grade b2.

the package comes to 20000 dhs per month.Is it enough to move there with family of 2 kids both in primary class and i am from india.

Also i heard that there may be a pay revision for airport employees..is it true?

If so how much can we expect for grade b2.

Any one in this forum working in dubai airport to help me with these questions?

Thanks.


----------



## synthia (Apr 18, 2007)

Welcome to the forum! I moved your post here to the Dubai forum, where you are more likely to find an answer.

From being here for a while, I know that one of the critical things is whether you will get a housing allowance or they will help you to pay rent. Rents are high, and are paid annually. So you will need a means to pay a year's rent in advance.

Take a browse around the other posts for comments about rents and other expenses.


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

Welcome to the forum!

With a family in tow, you will seriously struggle to make ends meet on this salary. Rent is astronomical here and your monthly salary will not even be enough to cover your rent. Apartments and villas are also mostly unfurnished, so you would have to budget for new furniture as well or else shipping costs for shipping your belongings over! Schooling is also expensive as well! I would say negotiate a better package or else forget it!
Look at Dubai residential property - Dubai accommodation, villas, homes, apartments in Dubai, UAE for sale and rent with Better Homes for accommodation costs!

As a bare minimum, you need to ask for the following and then add a little extra over and above this to make your move worthwhile.
Accommodation
Transport
Basic salary
Medical Insurance
School fees

I can't really put a figure on those as I do not have any children and I am single so your needs would be different to mine. I'm on more money and I came out on my own!!
You also need to factor in visa costs for your family and this will in all likelihood be your responsibility!


----------



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

wadicools said:


> Dear members,
> 
> I recently got offer in dubai airport and was placed in grade b2.
> 
> ...


The package doesn't seem to be enough to look after a whole family. I am on just under that a month (18K before bonuses/ Travel Allowances etc) and it's looking like I will have to manage things carefully - got a mortgage back home though.

One thing about my contract is that a percentage of my pay is paid annually at varying stages throughout the year (bonuses / travel allowances) so I won't see any of it until the end of each year. If you're just moving out you need to look at what you will actually get each month in that first year because that's the figure you need to budget everything into. In the second year you can split up your bonuses/allowances per month or pay rent up front etc. It may be different for you though...?

I am single with no kids but unless your company will be offering to pay a certain amount of these expenses upfront (Accommodation / School Fees) or you have the money already saved up for the first year I would think very carefully about coming out. If there are not bonuses and allowances on top of that figure they have offered, I would not come out at all with a family unless you can commute from a location nearby with lower rents.

HTH


----------



## lakis20 (Sep 19, 2008)

wadicools said:


> Dear members,
> 
> I recently got offer in dubai airport and was placed in grade b2.
> 
> ...


I dont know about par version but 

20000 dhs is less money as my point of view.

I dont think so with your family you can stay there.


----------

